# Précommande iPhone 11 Pro



## lostOzone (13 Septembre 2019)

Qui est prêt à précommander à 14h?
Je suis prêt pour un 11 Pro 256 Go Blanc chez Orange [emoji1]


----------



## lostOzone (13 Septembre 2019)

Commande passée [emoji16]


----------



## Olimeli (13 Septembre 2019)

Moi c fait sur l’Apple store iPhone 11 pro gold


----------



## lostOzone (13 Septembre 2019)

Y a pas un grand engouement cette année [emoji51]


----------



## tony du 08 (13 Septembre 2019)

iPhone 11 Pro Max 64go Vert nuit pour moi !!


----------



## jmaubert (13 Septembre 2019)

Le même pour moi avec livraison le 23 !


----------



## Jpm78 (13 Septembre 2019)

Hello,
Pro Max 256 Go en vert. Commandée chez Apple. Livraison 23/25 Septembre
Amitiés


----------



## pcnum (13 Septembre 2019)

Commande passé du Iphone 11 Pro 256 GO avec une coque transparente qui soit disant ne jaunit pas. Livraison 25 - 30 sept


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

Je passe mon tour pour le moment


----------



## Michael003 (13 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je passe mon tour pour le moment


Pareil. Fait rare 5h après le début des précommandes, encore beaucoup de disponibilités et presque tous les modèles qui peuvent être retirés en Apple Store à Paris à la date de sortie. Ca me rassure de pas être le seul à ne pas être séduit par ce qu'ils proposent cette année


----------



## Tony 11 (13 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je passe mon tour pour le moment


Pareil pour le moment j attend pour mon xs si il part sinon j’en le garde


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Pareil pour le moment j attend pour mon xs si il part sinon j’en le garde


L'évolution n'est pas énorme


----------



## Tony 11 (13 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'évolution n'est pas énorme


Oui c est ce que je me suis dit mais tant qu a faire autant ne pas perdre trop de sous sur l actuel en changeant ( caprice ) par contre la nouvelle coloris vert a l air magnifique.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Oui c est ce que je me suis dit mais tant qu a faire autant ne pas perdre trop de sous sur l actuel en changeant ( caprice ) par contre la nouvelle coloris vert a l air magnifique.


Oui a condition de ne pas mettre de protection


----------



## Tony 11 (13 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui a condition de ne pas mettre de protection


J ai vu qu Apple a fait la coque transparente mais j espère qu au prix ou ils la vendent elle ne jaunit pas .


----------



## Kamisama (13 Septembre 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> J ai vu qu Apple a fait la coque transparente mais j espère qu au prix ou ils la vendent elle ne jaunit pas .



D’après mac4ever , la coque officielle Apple transparente ne jaunit pas 

https://youtu.be/aOekDn_aNkI


----------



## Sdelabonnement (13 Septembre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> D’après mac4ever , la coque officielle Apple transparente ne jaunit pas
> 
> https://youtu.be/aOekDn_aNkI



Oui, elle verdit.


----------



## lostOzone (14 Septembre 2019)

Michael003 a dit:


> Pareil. Fait rare 5h après le début des précommandes, encore beaucoup de disponibilités et presque tous les modèles qui peuvent être retirés en Apple Store à Paris à la date de sortie. Ca me rassure de pas être le seul à ne pas être séduit par ce qu'ils proposent cette année



Effectivement y a bcp de disponibilité pour le 20 sur l’Apple Store et au pire c’est début octobre.
On est loin des précommandes du X. Pourtant je trouve qu’il y a plus de nouveautés entre le XS et le 11 Pro que l’an dernier entre le X et le XS.



Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Oui, elle verdit.



C’est déjà moins pire. Au bout de combien de temps elle verdie? Parce que les Spigen au bout de 6 mois elles jaunissent déjà. Donc faut les changer tous les 6 mois pour garder un téléphone propre. Ça deviens un abonnement semestriel [emoji82]


----------



## UfeelRage (14 Septembre 2019)

Commande passée hier à 15h00, iPhone 11 pro vert nuit 256GB, livraison estimée entre le 25 et le 30 Septembre mais comme d'habitude, nous aurons théoriquement nos iPhone Vendredi 20.


----------



## tony du 08 (14 Septembre 2019)

Livraison prévue le 20 pour moi


----------



## lostOzone (14 Septembre 2019)

Sur mon suivi j’ai le 18 [emoji848] je suis un peu dubitatif. Mais ils m’ont déjà fait le coup pour le Note 10+ je l’ai reçu le 14 au lieux du 23.


----------



## tony du 08 (14 Septembre 2019)

Avec Apple j'ai toujours été livré le jour j, j'ai jamais préco chez les autres revendeurs.


----------



## lostOzone (14 Septembre 2019)

Bah c’est orange qui me donne cette date. Apple oui ils m’ont tjs livré le jour J.
Je verrai mardi soir si je reçois un texto de Chronopost.


----------



## moderno31 (14 Septembre 2019)

Surtout pas moi.
Mon iPhone 5s fonctionne encore bien, malgré sa batterie.
Plus de 600 eur dans un téléphone, j'ai du mal !!!
D'autant plus qu'on exploite la misère à fabriquer à très bas couts en Asie pour venir me vendre à des prix EXORBITANTS ..
Mais je resterai iPhone, rassurez vous. Je vise un iPhone 6 ou 7 reconditionné. Même stratégie que sur Ordinateurs. L'avenir est mauvais. Je mise dans le reconditionné, puis que le neuf est décevant.


----------



## Boris 41 (14 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'évolution n'est pas énorme



Comme souvent avec Apple... Pourtant chaque année je franchi le pas. Même si cette année ça s’est joué à pas grand chose.

Et puis pas de grosse évolution, ça dépend sur quel point ! L’autonomie, si elle évolue autant qu’ils l’annoncent, s’en est un pour moi qui suis passé récemment en Dual SIM. Depuis la batterie fond comme neige au soleil.


----------



## romsac (16 Septembre 2019)

Hey, pour ma part j’ai précommandé chez fnac dans les 10 première minutes..
Je suis en attende de livraison fournisseur pour le moment. Et vous comment ça avance ?


----------



## Sdelabonnement (16 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> C’est déjà moins pire. Au bout de combien de temps elle verdie? Parce que les Spigen au bout de 6 mois elles jaunissent déjà. Donc faut les changer tous les 6 mois pour garder un téléphone propre. Ça deviens un abonnement semestriel [emoji82]



Non, je plaisantais [emoji6]. À mon avis cette coque tiendra bien dans le temps.


----------



## lostOzone (16 Septembre 2019)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Non, je plaisantais [emoji6]. À mon avis cette coque tiendra bien dans le temps.



J’ai lu qu’elle était très rigide. Donc elle n’absorbe pas trop les choc. C’est pour ça qu’elle ne jaunie pas. Elle ne doit pas être en silicone..


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> J’ai lu qu’elle était très rigide. Donc elle n’absorbe pas trop les choc. C’est pour ça qu’elle ne jaunie pas. Elle ne doit pas être en silicone..


Donc elle ne sert a rien


----------



## Hanky Moody (16 Septembre 2019)

UfeelRage a dit:


> Commande passée hier à 15h00, iPhone 11 pro vert nuit 256GB, livraison estimée entre le 25 et le 30 Septembre mais comme d'habitude, nous aurons théoriquement nos iPhone Vendredi 20.



Ça se passe comme ça d’habitude ? Jamais fait réellement de précommande à part cette année & j’ai la livraison entre le 23 & le 25. J’espère que tu as raison !


----------



## romsac (16 Septembre 2019)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Ça se passe comme ça d’habitude ? Jamais fait réellement de précommande à part cette année & j’ai la livraison entre le 23 & le 25. J’espère que tu as raison !


Oui souvent il y’a de l’avance, l’an dernier beaucoup avait vu leur date de livraison s’avancer.

je pense qu’Apple s’engage sur un volume pour une date mais que y’a toujours du rab du coup le reste arrive en avance.


----------



## lostOzone (16 Septembre 2019)

Oui je confirme souvent la date est avancé. C’est mieux dans ce sens qu’un retard
J’ai reçu vitre et coque [emoji3]


----------



## IannF (16 Septembre 2019)

J’ai l’impression d’être le seul à avoir pris en Gris Sidéral pourtant la livraison est prévu entre le 1 et le 8 octobre , tous les messages de précommande sont pour le vert nuit.. les peu de photo qu’il a eu sont pas assez convaincant 

Malgré que ce soit une nouvelle couleur, je la trouve belle mais pas à ce point ? Après c’est peut être le fait que je veux combiner iPhone gris sidéral et Hermès noir


----------



## Hanky Moody (17 Septembre 2019)

IannF a dit:


> J’ai l’impression d’être le seul à avoir pris en Gris Sidéral pourtant la livraison est prévu entre le 1 et le 8 octobre , tous les messages de précommande sont pour le vert nuit.. les peu de photo qu’il a eu sont pas assez convaincant
> 
> Malgré que ce soit une nouvelle couleur, je la trouve belle mais pas à ce point ? Après c’est peut être le fait que je veux combiner iPhone gris sidéral et Hermès noir



Gris sidéral également. Grand fan de la coque en cuir Apple couleur Havane, j’ai trouvé que le couleur verte des objectifs n’allait pas du tout avec la couleur de la coque.


----------



## IannF (17 Septembre 2019)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Gris sidéral également. Grand fan de la coque en cuir Apple couleur Havane, j’ai trouvé que le couleur verte des objectifs n’allait pas du tout avec la couleur de la coque.



Ah enfin je suis pas tout seul  

C’est vrai que au niveau des objectifs j’ai l’impression que la couleur ne suit pas 

Pour la coque, si j’en prends une je vais opter pour la transparente pour garder la couleur , les coques cuir ou silicone gache ce côté là ..


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)

IannF a dit:


> Ah enfin je suis pas tout seul
> 
> C’est vrai que au niveau des objectifs j’ai l’impression que la couleur ne suit pas
> 
> Pour la coque, si j’en prends une je vais opter pour la transparente pour garder la couleur , les coques cuir ou silicone gache ce côté là ..



C'est vrai que c'est dommage de cacher cette couleur


----------



## UfeelRage (17 Septembre 2019)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Ça se passe comme ça d’habitude ? Jamais fait réellement de précommande à part cette année & j’ai la livraison entre le 23 & le 25. J’espère que tu as raison !



Oui, chaque année, les délais sont différents mais tout arrive (pratiquement à chaque fois) day-one en commandant sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Hanky Moody (17 Septembre 2019)

J’espère que tu as raison mais pour le moment, je n’ai aucune évolution sur le suivi de livraison.  La commande est toujours en traitement. 

Les 1ers tests m’ont encore plus donner l’envie de le recevoir vite !


----------



## tony du 08 (17 Septembre 2019)

Commande en préparation, livraison le 20 pour moi, trop hâte


----------



## IannF (18 Septembre 2019)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> J’espère que tu as raison mais pour le moment, je n’ai aucune évolution sur le suivi de livraison.  La commande est toujours en traitement.



Idem pour moi, en cours de traitement et c'est prévu pour le 1er au 10 octobre sachant que je l'ai commandé à 14h30 Day one..


----------



## samcambodge (18 Septembre 2019)

IannF a dit:


> Idem pour moi, en cours de traitement et c'est prévu pour le 1er au 10 octobre sachant que je l'ai commandé à 14h30 Day one..


J'ai précommandé l'iPhone 11 pro 2556 vert nuit sur le site de la Fnac le vendredi 13 à 15h30.

Le statut de la commande est toujours "en attente de livraison fournisseur" et j'ai appelé le service client qui m'a indiqué une date de livraison fournisseur au 28/09/2019 mais sur la commande est inscrit "Sortie prévue le 20/09".

Je suis à deux doigts d'annuler ma commande et tenter de l'avoir en magasin... Qui dois-je croire? Quelles sont vos expériences sur les sorties day one des produits Apple à la Fnac?


----------



## tony du 08 (18 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> J'ai précommandé l'iPhone 11 pro 2556 vert nuit sur le site de la Fnac le vendredi 13 à 15h30.
> 
> Le statut de la commande est toujours "en attente de livraison fournisseur" et j'ai appelé le service client qui m'a indiqué une date de livraison fournisseur au 28/09/2019 mais sur la commande est inscrit "Sortie prévue le 20/09".
> 
> Je suis à deux doigts d'annuler ma commande et tenter de l'avoir en magasin... Qui dois-je croire? Quelles sont vos expériences sur les sorties day one des produits Apple à la Fnac?



Si tu es proche d'un AS ça vaut peut-être plus le coup parce que c'est toujours la même chose avec les précommandes fnac...


----------



## samcambodge (18 Septembre 2019)

tony du 08 a dit:


> Si tu es proche d'un AS ça vaut peut-être plus le coup parce que c'est toujours la même chose avec les précommandes fnac...



Merci pour la réponse. Malheureusement j'habite à Toulouse donc pas d'AS en vue... Je pensais aller à la place dans ma Fnac habituelle à 9h et tenter d'avoir l'iPhone direct là bas vendredi. Quand tu dis c'est toujours la même chose avec les préco Fnac, tu pourrais élaborer? Tu as eu des mauvaises expériences sur des préco de produits Apple?


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> 'ai précommandé l'iPhone 11 pro 2556 vert nuit sur le site de la Fnac le vendredi 13 à 15h30.
> 
> Le statut de la commande est toujours "en attente de livraison fournisseur" et j'ai appelé le service client qui m'a indiqué une date de livraison fournisseur au 28/09/2019 mais sur la commande est inscrit "Sortie prévue le 20/09".
> 
> Je suis à deux doigts d'annuler ma commande et tenter de l'avoir en magasin... Qui dois-je croire? Quelles sont vos expériences sur les sorties day one des produits Apple à la Fnac?


Désolé pour toi, mais la Fnac à une solide réputation de ne jamais livrer aux dates prévues les commandes passées chez eux ! Il y a une pelletée de membres qui s'en sont mordu les doigts à chaque nouvelle sortie d'un iPhone.


----------



## tony du 08 (18 Septembre 2019)

+1000 c'est bien pour ça que j'ai toujours préco chez Apple !


----------



## peralta (18 Septembre 2019)

Simple question.
Je vois qu'il y a des précommandes de partout, cela veut-il dire que le jour J il n'y aura pas assez d'iPhones dans les Apple Store ?

Je compte me rendre dans un Apple Store le 20 pour acheter le 11, vous pensez qu'il y aura énormément plus de monde que d'habitude ?
Et surtout, le stock sera-t-il suffisant ?
Merci


----------



## lostOzone (18 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse. Malheureusement j'habite à Toulouse donc pas d'AS en vue... Je pensais aller à la place dans ma Fnac habituelle à 9h et tenter d'avoir l'iPhone direct là bas vendredi. Quand tu dis c'est toujours la même chose avec les préco Fnac, tu pourrais élaborer? Tu as eu des mauvaises expériences sur des préco de produits Apple?



Reste les boutiques opérateur. Y a souvent un peu de stock le jour de la sortie mais ils ont rarement toutes les capacités de stockage.


----------



## samcambodge (18 Septembre 2019)

Bonne nouvelle, ma commande vient de passer le statut "Préparé" et se trouve désormais "en attente de prise en charge par le transporteur".

On croise les doigts pour vendredi


----------



## romsac (18 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, ma commande vient de passer le statut "Préparé" et se trouve désormais "en attente de prise en charge par le transporteur".
> 
> On croise les doigts pour vendredi


C’est bon pour toi, en revanche moi j’ai annulé ma commande de vendredi pour avoir un 256 avec les offres carte fnac d’hier, tampi si je suis pas dans les premiers pour cette fois.


----------



## samcambodge (18 Septembre 2019)

romsac a dit:


> C’est bon pour toi, en revanche moi j’ai annulé ma commande de vendredi pour avoir un 256 avec les offres carte fnac d’hier, tampi si je suis pas dans les premiers pour cette fois.


Tu pouvais cumuler combien de cartes cadeaux?


----------



## romsac (18 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Tu pouvais cumuler combien de cartes cadeaux?


Oui j’en ai passé 6 (2 de 60 et 4 de 150)


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

La commande est passée "en transit". Peut-être moyen qu'elle arrive aujourd'hui...?


----------



## lostOzone (19 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> La commande est passée "en transit". Peut-être moyen qu'elle arrive aujourd'hui...?



Peut être. Y a pas un numéro de suivi?


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

Non malheureusement...


----------



## lostOzone (19 Septembre 2019)

Dommage. Chez Orange j’ai « en cours de préparation »


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> La commande est passée "en transit". Peut-être moyen qu'elle arrive aujourd'hui...?


On attends avec impatience le jour ou tu auras ton bel iPhone 11 commandé à la Fnac. En transit de quoi ? Ce mot est justifié de la part d'Apple lors d'une livraison partant de Chine. Pour la Fnac, le mot le plus approprié serait, en fait quatre, *En cours de livraison*.


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> On attends avec impatience le jour ou tu auras ton bel iPhone 11 commandé à la Fnac. En transit de quoi ? Ce mot est justifié de la part d'Apple lors d'une livraison partant de Chine. Pour la Fnac, le mot le plus approprié serait, en fait quatre, *En cours de livraison*.


Entièrement d'accord. Il me semble que le statut va changer uniquement au moment où le livreur final va commencer sa ronde jusqu'au dépôt au point relai


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonne nouvelle, j'ai récupéré le téléphone ce midi


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, j'ai récupéré le téléphone ce midi


Avec une commande a la Fnac ?


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec une commande a la Fnac ?


 Oui la commande était en transit et je suis allé au bluff au point relai. Le colis était arrivé ce matin et la personne ne l'avait pas encore traité. Du coup, j'ai pu le récupérer.


----------



## romsac (19 Septembre 2019)

Bien joué, moi j’attends de voir mon suivi évoluer. Toujours en préparation chez fnac.


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

romsac a dit:


> Bien joué, moi j’attends de voir mon suivi évoluer. Toujours en préparation chez fnac.


Au moins, ça veut dire qu'ils ont reçu le stock d'Apple


----------



## tony du 08 (19 Septembre 2019)

Sms de DHL reçu 

Bien joué pour l'avoir eu un jour en avance !


----------



## IannF (19 Septembre 2019)

Moi il est en train de le fabriquer je crois encore


----------



## UfeelRage (19 Septembre 2019)

Pour ma part :

http://www.noelshack.com/2019-38-3-1568828614-2.png 

Je peux toujours attendre..


----------



## IannF (19 Septembre 2019)

UfeelRage a dit:


> Pour ma part :
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/2019-38-3-1568828614-2.png
> 
> Je peux toujours attendre..



Encore mieux moi !


----------



## UfeelRage (19 Septembre 2019)

IannF a dit:


> Encore mieux moi !



Normalement, nos dates seront bientôt raccourcies (du moins, à chaque fois, pour ma part, je suis livré avant les dates).


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

UfeelRage a dit:


> Normalement, nos dates seront bientôt raccourcies (du moins, à chaque fois, pour ma part, je suis livré avant les dates).


Vous avez précommandé quand pour qu'ils vous prédisent début octobre ?


----------



## UfeelRage (19 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Vous avez précommandé quand pour qu'ils vous prédisent début octobre ?



J'ai précommandé sur le site d'Apple le 13 Septembre à 15h09 précisément (une heure après l'ouverture des précommandes)..


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

UfeelRage a dit:


> J'ai précommandé sur le site d'Apple le 13 Septembre à 15h09 précisément (une heure après l'ouverture des précommandes)..


Ah oui chaud...


----------



## IannF (19 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Vous avez précommandé quand pour qu'ils vous prédisent début octobre ?



J'ai précommander 20 minutes après la sortie officielle, juste que j'ai ouvert un dossier prêt ( j'avais pas envi de payer cash)



UfeelRage a dit:


> Normalement, nos dates seront bientôt raccourcies (du moins, à chaque fois, pour ma part, je suis livré avant les dates).



J'espère car j'ai plus de téléphone la x)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Oui la commande était en transit et je suis allé au bluff au point relai. Le colis était arrivé ce matin et la personne ne l'avait pas encore traité. Du coup, j'ai pu le récupérer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super content pour vous


----------



## samcambodge (19 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Super content pour vous


Merci 

Au vu des différents tests en ligne, cette génération mérite le détour. Je n'ai pas ressenti cela depuis l'iPhone 6.


----------



## lostOzone (19 Septembre 2019)

J’ai enfin eu mon mail de suivi Chronopost c’est pour demain [emoji16]


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

samcambodge a dit:


> Oui la commande était en transit et je suis allé au bluff au point relai. Le colis était arrivé ce matin et la personne ne l'avait pas encore traité. Du coup, j'ai pu le récupérer.


J'avoue tu es très chanceux et tant mieux pour toi, mais je resterais sur mon opinion concernant la Fnac.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> J'avoue tu es très chanceux et tant mieux pour toi, mais je resterais sur mon opinion concernant la Fnac.


La Fnac serait elle en progrès ?


----------



## romsac (19 Septembre 2019)

Raté chez fnac tout est passé au 03/10 !


----------



## tony du 08 (20 Septembre 2019)

Ça m'aurait étonné !


----------



## lostOzone (20 Septembre 2019)

romsac a dit:


> Raté chez fnac tout est passé au 03/10 !



Pas terrible pour avoir commandé dans les 10 premières minutes. De toute manière à livrer en avance la FNAC ne risque pas d’avoir les faveurs d’Apple.


----------



## romsac (20 Septembre 2019)

Expédition en cours


----------



## lostOzone (20 Septembre 2019)

Reçu [emoji16]


----------



## tony du 08 (20 Septembre 2019)

Egalement


----------



## NiKla0Ss (20 Septembre 2019)

Alors moi je ne comprends pas xD J'ai précommandé le jour des précommande et j'suis pas livré avant le 30sept / 7 oct, (j'ai commandé le 11 pro max en vert nuit x)) 






(J'ai un peu le seum x)) Est ce normal ?..


----------



## tony du 08 (20 Septembre 2019)

Tu as préco à quelle heure ?


----------



## NiKla0Ss (20 Septembre 2019)

tony du 08 a dit:


> Tu as préco à quelle heure ?



En début de soirée vers 20h même pas il me semble (j'était à ce moment la en cours ^^') mais bon quand je vois que des personnes qui n'ont pas précommandé possède déjà le téléphone ^^' ça ne sert à rien de précommander


----------



## Sdelabonnement (20 Septembre 2019)

NiKla0Ss a dit:


> Alors moi je ne comprends pas xD J'ai précommandé le jour des précommande et j'suis pas livré avant le 30sept / 7 oct, (j'ai commandé le 11 pro max en vert nuit x))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prends un lexomil et commence une thérapie...je ne vois aucune autre solution


----------



## NiKla0Ss (20 Septembre 2019)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Prends un lexomil et commence une thérapie...je ne vois aucune autre solution



 non c'est juste gavant x) car je ne serais pas chez moi après ^^' et ils n'ont pas voulu changer d'endroit de livraison


----------



## tony du 08 (20 Septembre 2019)

NiKla0Ss a dit:


> En début de soirée vers 20h même pas il me semble (j'était à ce moment la en cours ^^') mais bon quand je vois que des personnes qui n'ont pas précommandé possède déjà le téléphone ^^' ça ne sert à rien de précommander



Pour l'avoir le jour j via l' AS en ligne, il faut commander dans les 10/15 premières minutes je dirais sinon la prochaine fois commandes sur Amazon, il y en avait encore de dispo vendredi soir.


----------



## NiKla0Ss (20 Septembre 2019)

tony du 08 a dit:


> Pour l'avoir le jour j via l' AS en ligne, il faut commander dans les 10/15 premières minutes je dirais sinon la prochaine fois commandes sur Amazon, il y en avait encore de dispo vendredi soir.



Oui fin bon, une firme comme ça, c’est un peu repoussant ‍♂️ Car bon y a pas 10m d exemplaire vendu en 10m ‍♂️


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2019)

NiKla0Ss a dit:


> Oui fin bon, une firme comme ça, c’est un peu repoussant ‍♂️ Car bon y a pas 10m d exemplaire vendu en 10m ‍♂️


Ah bon, il n'y a pas que la France qu'il faut livrer il me semble ? Et personne ne connaît les méandres qu'Apple fait pour faire son prévisionnel de stock pour le monde entier.


----------



## NiKla0Ss (20 Septembre 2019)

Oui je suis d’accord mais quand des personnes qui ne l’ont pas précommandé ont la possibilité de l’avoir en Apple store, c’est pas trop normal.


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2019)

NiKla0Ss a dit:


> Oui je suis d’accord mais quand des personnes qui ne l’ont pas précommandé ont la possibilité de l’avoir en Apple store, c’est pas trop normal.


Un peu de bon sens, il y a un stock prévisionnel pour les commandes en ligne et un pour chaque Apple Store, voire pour les enseignes ayant pignon sur rue. Ton problème est en fait dès le départ un choix, est-ce que je commande en ligne ou est-ce que je prends mon courage à deux mains en faisant la queue de bon matin avant l'ouverture de mon Apple Store dans mon secteur ?

Dans un Apple Store, lorsque le stock journalier est épuisé, force est d'attendre le lendemain ou de tenter sa chance ailleurs. Par contre, pour une commande en ligne, par d'autres choix que d'attendre que le stock en Chine revienne à un flux permettant les envois. A quoi bon faire le parallèle entre deux modes de distribution qui sont différents ?


----------



## lostOzone (20 Septembre 2019)

NiKla0Ss a dit:


> Oui je suis d’accord mais quand des personnes qui ne l’ont pas précommandé ont la possibilité de l’avoir en Apple store, c’est pas trop normal.



Y a plusieurs canaux. Il suffit d’y aller aussi à la première heure pour voir le stock du jour. Sinon il me semble qu’à la commande y a une date de livraison prévisionnelle. J’ai fait deux commandes pour la Watch et les dates différaient. Donc à priori sauf si la date est repoussée y a pas trop d’arnaque.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2019)

NiKla0Ss a dit:


> Oui je suis d’accord mais quand des personnes qui ne l’ont pas précommandé ont la possibilité de l’avoir en Apple store, c’est pas trop normal.



SI c'est normal puisque c'est une précommande


----------



## romsac (20 Septembre 2019)

Fnac m’a bien expédié ce jour un pro max vert 256 commandé mardi soir..


----------



## lostOzone (21 Septembre 2019)

romsac a dit:


> Fnac m’a bien expédié ce jour un pro max vert 256 commandé mardi soir..



Finalement la FNAC s’améliore [emoji3]
Moi j’ai encore le réflexe 3D Touch avec le clavier. C’est un peu pénible [emoji35]


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2019)

Oui les dates lors de la commande en ligne se basent sur le stock des produits "à livrer direct au client", je pense que le stock magasin est complètement à part. Du coup celui qui viendra le matin de sortie du produit pourra récupérer ce dernier avant pas mal de précommandes...
Petit conseil : privilégier toujours le retrait en apple store si vous habitez pas loin, généralement il y a beaucoup plus de chance d'avoir un produit, je pense que le stock par retrait apple store est plus important que celui des envois sur la première semaine

A chacune de mes précommandes, je voyais le délai de livraison s'allonger mais le retrait en magasin qui restait disponible plus longtemps !


----------



## romsac (21 Septembre 2019)

Michael003 a dit:


> Oui les dates lors de la commande en ligne se basent sur le stock des produits "à livrer direct au client", je pense que le stock magasin est complètement à part. Du coup celui qui viendra le matin de sortie du produit pourra récupérer ce dernier avant pas mal de précommandes...
> Petit conseil : privilégier toujours le retrait en apple store si vous habitez pas loin, généralement il y a beaucoup plus de chance d'avoir un produit, je pense que le stock par retrait apple store est plus important que celui des envois sur la première semaine
> 
> A chacune de mes précommandes, je voyais le délai de livraison s'allonger mais le retrait en magasin qui restait disponible plus longtemps !


Beaucoup de stock dans les Apple store français avec retrait aujourd’hui !
Allez voir sur istocknow


----------



## duke90000 (21 Septembre 2019)

romsac a dit:


> Beaucoup de stock dans les Apple store français avec retrait aujourd’hui !
> Allez voir sur istocknow


Tout à fait!

Que les versions 64 vert et or de non dispo ce matin.

J’espère que le stock sera toujours dispo jeudi prochain lol


----------



## NiKla0Ss (21 Septembre 2019)

Michael003 a dit:


> Oui les dates lors de la commande en ligne se basent sur le stock des produits "à livrer direct au client", je pense que le stock magasin est complètement à part. Du coup celui qui viendra le matin de sortie du produit pourra récupérer ce dernier avant pas mal de précommandes...
> Petit conseil : privilégier toujours le retrait en apple store si vous habitez pas loin, généralement il y a beaucoup plus de chance d'avoir un produit, je pense que le stock par retrait apple store est plus important que celui des envois sur la première semaine
> 
> A chacune de mes précommandes, je voyais le délai de livraison s'allonger mais le retrait en magasin qui restait disponible plus longtemps !



L'apple store le plus proche de chez moi c'est celui de dijon, et j'habite à plus de deux heures , j'ai qu'a prendre mon mal en patience :x


----------

